# "En la hora de los tacos"



## The River Dragon

Boas,
ao traduzir um documento em espanhol deparei-me com a expressão "en la hora de los tacos" e não consigo encontrar, em lado algum, referência a esta. 
A frase completa é "Hoy no sé que haríamos sin escuchar una buena radio en la hora de los tacos arriba de nuestros automóviles". Hora de ponta, talvez?
Agradeço-vos desde já a ajuda.
Cumprimentos


----------



## Tomby

Penso que sim. Pelo contexto adivinho que se trata na hora dos engarrafamentos diários nas estradas. "Taco" é um palavrão o um insulto, desses que os motoristas se dizem nos engarrafamentos.
TT.


----------



## Vanda

Bem-vindo aos fóruns, 

Engraçado que imediatamente identifiquei à hora do chá, como o dos ingleses.
Seria algo parecido, meninos? Aquela hora que toda a nação está comendo tacos?


----------



## Tomby

Vanda, repare que nosso novo amigo diz "arriba encima [??] de nuestros automóviles". Acho que se trata das horas do início e fim dos trabalhos. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## Vanda

TT, ainda não entendi por que 'em cima' dos nossos carros.


----------



## Heitor

Me parece que "la hora de los tacos" é uma expressão mexicana equivalente a "hora do rush" no Brasil. Além do petisco feito com tortilla, "taco" também significa "obstrução" ou "obstáculo" (México apenas).

(edit: acho que foi isso que o TT disse, embora com outras palavras)


----------



## The River Dragon

Agradeço imenso a todos/as pelas respostas e mensagens de boas vindas.
Dado o contexto, acho que "hora de ponta" será mesmo a melhor tradução.
Obrigado, mais uma vez.


----------



## Tomby

> "arriba encima [??] de nuestros automóviles"


Eu também não o entendí e por isso coloquei uma interrogação. Mas o importante é que eu entendí "_la hora de los tacos en nuestros automóviles_" como "a hora dos palavrões que dizem os motoristas chateados num engarrafamento". Deve ser um falso amigo mexicano- espanhol. Muito falso. 
Cumprimentos!
TT.


----------



## The River Dragon

Tombatossals said:


> Deve ser um falso amigo mexicano- espanhol.



Suponho que seja chileno, já que o documento é sobre um _designer _gráfico da mesma nacionalidade.


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

The River Dragon said:


> Suponho que seja chileno, já que o documento é sobre um _designer _gráfico da mesma nacionalidade.


Pois no Chile, _taco_ é mesmo o nome que têm os congestionamentos de tráfego. Além, suponho que neste caso: *arriba = adentro.*

Abraços.


----------



## Heitor

Giorgio Lontano said:


> suponho que neste caso: *arriba = adentro.*



Faz sentido. Se é correto dizer "subir al coche", me parece lógico que você fique "em cima" dele, e não "dentro". Não que língua e lógica tenham muito a ver, mas mesmo assim...


----------



## Filimer

Giorgio Lontano said:


> Pois no Chile, _taco_ é mesmo o nome que têm os congestionamentos de tráfego.



De hecho, en la Radio Universo de Santiago existe un programa llamado "La hora del taco", de 18 a 20 horas de lunes a viernes.


----------



## Mangato

Cá taco, além de palavrão, tem entre moitas outras acepções, a de bagunça.
_Montar un taco o crear un taco_= Criar confusão. Também no trânsito.
_- El accidente produjo un enorme taco._ 
Também pode ser petisco ou mata-fome. 
_- Voy a tomar un taco y luego continúo._ 
*13. *m. coloq. Bocado o comida muy ligera que se toma fuera de las horas de comer.
*18. *m. coloq. Embrollo, lío. 
_Real Academia Española_

Nalguns países hispanos é muito habitual escutar _arriba del carro_. Na Espanha acostumamos a dizer _dentro del coche._
A dedução do Heitor parece-me ótima.


----------

